# Draven Cemetery 2010



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

So I started to set out props today and the usual happened. Some neighbours children wanted a photo op.



















Oh ya I've been stealing stone ideas again. :jol:



















I have some night shots coming but they're currently uploading to photobucket.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Night shots as promised. I don't have all my lighting ou just my led spots and some led candles.



















Trying just the led candle light.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

more










Led spots on




























That's all til the big night.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking really nice! You have some great stone designs and I love the pics with the kids! I'll bet they can't wit until Halloween to TOT at your place!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wildcat, I love that you posted these pictures! I can see why your future tots got so excited and wanted to come over...if I lived in your neighborhood I would have "borrowed" a child just to have an excuse to come over and check everything out (or if no available kids for rent I would have come over anyway) lol.  Everything looks amazing and you took some great pictures. Thank you for posting, I enjoyed looking!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.

I always get people stopping bye to see what's up when I start putting things out. The kids all know my place as the graveyard.
It's fun to see the reactions of young and old alike.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

You can tell those two are related (the kids). Are they twins? How nice that you let them take pics.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya they're twins from next door and a the one with her back to the camera was from down the street.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

i think the little tea light leds look awesome! They add a nice touch to those grave stones


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're fortunate you live so far away, 'cause if you were my neighbor, that red-eyed guy, the celtic cross stone, and the little tomb topper might "accidentally" show up in our yard come Halloween


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Your tombstones are incredible! No way you can buy that in a store! You can tell that you put a lot of time into making them! The TOT's were cute!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.

Roxy: Thanks for the thread move, my bad I should have known and I'll be keeping an eye on all US based flight from now on.

CAH: Thanks and ya the twins are are cute as heck....and know it. You should have seen them their first day of junior kindergarten when they both dressed as princesses.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking very good!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Had a great evening with about 60 TOTs and almost as many screams. I had to take in the camera due to moisture but here's a quick vid of the evening.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love seeing all the tot's reactions between all of the shots of your yard. Cool video and a great setup!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Excellent work. I like how you held off on scaring the little princess. I never have the heart to scare the innocent ones.

I'm inspired to get video of the TOTs who come around our place next year.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL!!! Those are some great scares.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Love it, love it love it. Always nice to hear some good screams.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"My face is scary" - Wildcat, you funny guy

I love when a kid screams and then starts laughing after he's out of harm's way. Those are the best kind of scares.

I think "Oh my God" and "You got me" must be the two most-used phrases on Halloween.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

LOVE, love, love that video. If it were mine, I would find myself watching it in June and getting remotivated, LOL.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That put a smile on my face. Excellent!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind replies.
Roxy, what's wrong with my face?!?:biggrinkin:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The perfect scare....nice WC


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

great job! Love the girl that tells you your face is scary... at the end she runs not knowing what's getting her and then looks back. Classic!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

perfect! You gotta make them work for that candy. ha ha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Thanks for all the kind replies.
> Roxy, what's wrong with my face?!?:biggrinkin:


Why, nothing, nothing at all:jol::googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice video ... looks like lots of fun!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! I love that scarecrow type reaper prop!
I think I have a vision for next year... hmmmm...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice job!! Looks great!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great haunt footage & reaction shots. The reactions from some of the Toters were priceless.


----------

